# Hard working nerites...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a lot of Anubias in my tanks, and being as long lived as they are, they sometimes get some green spot algae on the older leaves (some of which are over a year old!). I got some nerites recently. These guys are amazing in their ability to remove green spot. The only problem is that after they remove the algae spot, what's left is a yellowish-white spot in its place.  I guess due to how long it had been on the leaves, it had penetrated the leaf layer, maybe? The leaf doesn't seem to die, nor do holes form in these spots. They just look ugly.

Anyone else seen this in their tanks?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, bert, I have seen the same in my tank as well, and the white eggs that they leave every where for about the first 2 weeks or so. A small price to pay for these wonderful snails!!


----------



## baysideben (Jan 13, 2006)

i just ordered 15 more, 3 for my 20l planted, and the 12 are for my 55g african mbuna tank...

only algae eaters that will last in that cichlid tank unfortunately (3 bn plecos beaten up dead)

nerites are awesome!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have seen that as well Bert, yet only on the older leaves. The new leaves tend to stay nicer.


----------



## ykh (Jun 18, 2004)

Where to get Freshwater nerites? I've only seen Saltwater nerites....


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I wonder if they would help with my Cyperus helferi and Alternanthera reineckii.. both of those plants seem to be magnets for green spot.

I wonder if anyone on this forum will sell some.. think I'll post a want ad!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Barry, here's where I got my nerites. I've heard a lot of good reports about her. Good luck.


----------



## baysideben (Jan 13, 2006)

Their eggs only hatch in brackish/saltwater i believe. Best bet would be to buy off an online vendor..


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I get mine from Wilma the same as Bert. Our club has ordered from her 3 times and each time we've been very pleased.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

How big are Nerites? Like small pea sized?


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

I think I remember Nerites being sized more like a small grape, rather than a pea, right? Also, do they stop the laying of white eggs over time as you say? I stopped using them years ago due to the persistence of the white egg problem.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, they are about the size of a grape. The egg laying does reduce dramatically after about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

They are amazing, and I'd never be without them again.

I got most of mine from Wilma too, and you just can't beat her for quality and fairness.

From everything I've heard, the olive nerites _can_ reproduce in fresh water, and I'm almost 100% sure that mine have done just that and have half grown offspring in the tank.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

do they eat any other algae besides green spot? i have a problem right now with hair and BBA. but because this is a shrimp only tank (CRS) i dont want to add any SAE (overrated by the way once they get older) and i cant just boost ferts/CO2 or ill harm the shrimp (they freak everytime i add even trace ferts). have ramshorn and otos, but they wont touch the hair or BBA and to make matters worse I also have staghorn and clado (i think i got it early enough and removed it all manually).


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I THINK nerites eat hair algae but I cant find where I read it now.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> From everything I've heard, the olive nerites can reproduce in fresh water, and I'm almost 100% sure that mine have done just that and have half grown offspring in the tank.


This is also my understanding, though I've yet to see any small snails that look like the adult nerites. I also have regular pond snails, and everything small looks like those guys to me.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay, another question before I buy from Wilma. How many should I get for a 29 gallon tank?

As mentioned I get some green spot on those two plants and some green dust on the glass by week's end.. I want to be sure I have enough to feed them.

I bet two or three from the sounds of their size... yes?

:bounce:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say more like 5 or 6 at least.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I would say more like 5 or 6 at least.


I agree.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

So how to keep them alive? I've been googling but there's not a lot of info on these critters.

What sort of water parameters do they need? I have water with GH of 5 and KH of < 1


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> What sort of water parameters do they need? I have water with GH of 5 and KH of < 1


That's a good question. My concern with your params is the kh of 1. How much hardness do they need to have healthy shells? I would ask Wilma. I have e-mailed her before and she was very helpful and informative. I'd be curious to hear what she says about your water.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

man dont worry about it, as long as the tank is heavily planted just throw them in there and they be fine. It's SNAILS not discus :kev:


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find them in Canada???


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Got my snails from Wilma on Wednesday. It's two days later and they are all dead and I am $16 poorer.

Oh well, it was worth trying.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Did you drip acclimate them for a couple hours? If they weren't already acclimated to freshwater, a faster acclimation would explain the deaths.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. When I first got mine, I thought they were dead, because I put them in the tank and for the first few hours they just sat on the bottom of the tank upside down. In the long run, I lost only one of the batch I ordered.


----------

